# Today's the day!



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Today's the day that Circle110 returns to Mexico to join his wife and await the birth of their soon-to-be-born child. Welcome home, Circle! I hope it is a happy day for you. Please let us know when the new member of your family arrives, so that we can celebrate with you. 

.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TurtleToo said:


> Today's the day that Circle110 returns to Mexico to join his wife and await the birth of their soon-to-be-born child. Welcome home, Circle! I hope it is a happy day for you. Please let us know when the new member of your family arrives, so that we can celebrate with you.
> 
> .


Thank you so much TurtleToo! I arrived safe and sound yesterday afternoon and went directly from the airport to a birthday party for a family member -- sort of an instant crash course in returning to living in Mexico! There's nothing like tacos and tequila to give you a fast dose of "mexicanismos".

My wife is a lot bigger than when I saw her last and the Ob-Gyn says that it could possibly be any day now! I will most certainly keep you posted. 

Then later I'll probably have some frustrated posts as I dive in with INM to get my RP. :frusty:


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

It's hard to beat tacos and tequila upon your re-entry! Here's hoping for a safe and uncomplicated delivery 
for you and your wife! :fingerscrossed:

.


----------

